# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Most successful libertarian party?

## Revontulet

I was wondering recently, what is the most successful political party that is of a libertarian nature in the world? In terms of popular votes, and representation.

Obviously we can go into finer detail regarding how libertarian X or Y might be, but just for now a broad list of parties.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

In today's world or in history?  This country or any other?

----------


## Indy Vidual

New Zealand cut back the size of their Gov...
...details?

----------


## Revontulet

> In today's world or in history?  This country or any other?


In the world.

Good point re: history. Maybe the most successful libertarian party now (on the criteria or votes and representation) and in history to get some perspective.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> In the world.
> 
> ...the most successful libertarian party now...


They might not be called libertarians. In many parts of the world "Liberal" is somewhat equal to "Jeffersonian" (i.e. Classical Liberal)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

The Maccabees strike me as rather libertarian for their time, if I understand them correctly.  In fact, the Palm branches used on Palm Sunday are a symbol of the Macabean Revolt. (much like the Gadsden Flag)  Pretty cool, eh? 

P.S.  There's plenty of literature about them in the bible and online if you're interested.

----------

